# Need a rental car



## chauffeurcar (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi,
I need a rental car for 5 days, If any one know about a good rental car service in Melbourne please let me know about this?

Thanks


----------



## chrisjohnson (Jun 21, 2016)

have you tried uber?


----------



## Oxaus (Dec 14, 2016)

UBER Rocks probably a bit expensive though, depends how much driving you want to do. Id suggest "budget cars" pretty cheap.


----------



## pndaccountants (May 14, 2016)

Oxaus said:


> UBER Rocks probably a bit expensive though, depends how much driving you want to do. Id suggest "budget cars" pretty cheap.


Yes, i agree with you ... i know the cars cabs ...


----------



## brianansh (Mar 22, 2017)

A lot of options in Melbourne to get the car for rentals. You must have the valid ID proofs. You can buy second hand cars and then get money by cashforcar.melbourne.


----------



## bdsautocare (Jan 6, 2017)

Avis Melbourne Airport Car Rental is located in the state of Victoria. Hiring an Avis rental car from Avis Melbourne Airport is the best option to getting around Melbourne.


----------

